# Which end to start with?



## 21705 (Jun 26, 2005)

I feel like I'm trapped in some desperate situation, and I don't have a clue about how to get out of it. My stomach is really troublesome and I can barley eat because of the pain, crampings, bloating, nasuea and all of that stuff. When I try to eat a little bit I feel bad for hours, and also have anxiety about the nasuea I'm feeling (I have emetophobia) which contributes to not getting enough energy.I really need to get my foodintake a bit more normal, cause I guess I feel worse when I'm not getting enough food. But how can I manage to get eneough food when it hurts so bad?I have OCD and Emetophobia, which of course makes my IBS worse...and the IBS causes a lot of anxiety in me and it makes it harder to manage the anxiety that the OCD causes. It's like, IBS gives me anxiety, and worsen my symptoms and makes it to difficult to handle every other anxiety. I have a hard time expressing myself, hope you understand what I'm saying anyway?I have gotten CBT fot my OCD, but they havn't been understanding at all about my IBS and my problems whith that have caused the CBT to not work. I simply can't manage to do things when I'm stuck in the bathrom, or have so much cramping that I can't stand straight, or feel so nasues that I'm scared I'll throw up the second I'll open my mouth. is there anyone out there who has been able to do this and give me some tips? Beacuse I can't imagine to put myself in anxietyprovoking situations that worsen my IBS while already in an IBSattack that is taking all my energy.The people who gave me IBS want to, I don't know how to put it in english...put me in an institution? I think this will only worsen my symptoms since they don't care about how much my stomach hurts, and they will force me to eat in the same way they force anorectics.Oh. I don't know what I'm saying. Can you get better by first taking care of your OCD/Emetophobia-anxiety, and how the hell do you handle yor IBS then? Or is it better to try to handle the IBS first, and is that possible without taking care of the other anxiety?I don't want this anymore.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Everyone is different. I've found though that if I can get a handle on my anxiety and depression about the IBS (sometimes with doctor prescribed anti anxiety medication) that the IBS then starts to behave itself which of course reduces my anxiety. I think you should address the anxiety first (see your doctor and ask for medication to help if you feel you need it) and then see how the IBS goes. I too have the same cycle as you. When I get sick I get anxious and depressed about it which of course makes me sicker







Not a fun place to be but you can help the anxiety although it's not easy. Hope you feel a bit better soon.


----------



## 21705 (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't want any medication for my anxiety, and don't feel comfortable with that. I have tried it before though, and one gave me D everyday, the other one gave me C and neither helped my anxiety at all.I just don't know how I'm gonna be able to handle my anxiety when I can barley stand up because of pain, or when I feel like running to the bathroom all the time. It's pretty hard to leave the house then, or to go into anxietyprovoking situations when they just worsen the IBS.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I know you said you've tried the hypno for your anxiety but have you thought about trying Mike's cd's which are designed specifically for the IBS issues first and foremost and the anxiety surrounding it? They might help seeing as the last lot of hypno you had didn't address the IBS side of things at all.


----------



## 21705 (Jun 26, 2005)

I haven't tried hypno for my anxiety, I have thought about it but haven't tried it though. I have ordered Mikes's CDs,but I'm wondering it you can really get better when you at the same time have a lot of anxiety to work with? And in the same time I'm wondering if you can work with your anxiety at all whem the tummy is bad, bad, bad? Gah, I'm like so confused.I don't know how I'm gonna be able to handle things right now, some people want me to live in a psychiatric ward but they don't take my IBS seriously, and they want to force me into situations I can't handle...well...I will have to try and talk to them, see what solutions we can come up with.


----------

